# JBA Headers 1809SJS



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Not the shorties. I've never seen these mentioned here. Has anyone had experience with or heard about them?

http://www.streetperformance.com/par...6-1809sjs.html


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Never mind. These bozos are using the wrong picture for shorties. Dammit.


----------

